# Rainbow Beach/anywhere near there!!! May Day long Weekend!!!



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Mattayogi and I (with a few other Gents) are heading to Rainbow Beach for the long weekend with our yaks to go fishing!!
If any local AKFFers would like to show us the ropes up there, that'd be great (if you came down home we'd look after you)!
Or if anyone can give us a few tips on areas to fish or anything, it'd be much appreciated!!!
We're going to have few laughs and hopefully catch a few fish!!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Dale,

I have just committed to a few days at Woodgate, so I won't be able to join you. Sorry mate.

I haven't yak fished Rainbow, but others have done very well in behind Double Island Point. you need a 4 wheel drive to get there.

If the surf isn't too big, there is a lot of reef up and down the beach, just outside the breaker line right in front of town.

Another place worth a look, is Inskip Point. There is very deep and clear water just inside the mouth there and I have heard reports of very big pelagice and trevally being taken from the beach. A yak should go very well.

Also, check out my wiki entry on Tin Can Bay if the weather turns nasty.
There are some brilliant looking bream options right in town.

Good luck mate. Wish I could join you.


----------

